# Mountain Cycle Battery - ein Kinderfully für den Bikepark



## 6ix-pack (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hier möchte ich den Aufbau eines Bikepark-tauglichen 26" Bikes für den Nachwuchs - 8 Jahre / 1,40m dokumentieren.

Nachdem wir im Urlaub in Südtirol mit dem starren 24"er die Flow-Strecken unsicher gemacht haben und sehr viel Spaß hatten, soll für das nächste Frühjahr eine gefederte Variante bereit stehen.

Ausgangsbasis ist ein 26"er Dirt-Rahmen - ein *Mountain Cycle Battery*.
Der Rahmen war nach kurzer Recherche zu günstigen, kleinen Fully-Rahmen eine gute, haltbare Basis.
Da ich bekennender Fan der Marke bin, war der Rahmen schnell gefunden.

So kam er an:



 


Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## 6ix-pack (9. Oktober 2017)

Hier noch ein paar mehr Details des Rahmens:





Schöne Fräs-Arbeiten am Tretlagerbereich: 




Hinterbau mit wechselbaren Ausfallenden:




Massiver Hinterbaudrehpunkt:






Und das hier soll abgelöst werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, Junior auf ein 26" zu setzten, aber nach einer Testfahrt mit einem kleinem 26" Bike haben wir recht schnell gemerkt, dass es noch nichts ist.
Das Battery, obwohl kleiner Rahmen ist recht hoch und das Oberrohr dürfte immer noch ein wenig zu lang für die kleinen sein, zudem ist das Battery nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.
Aber auf jedem Fall interessant


----------



## olsche (18. Oktober 2017)

Geiles Projekt!
Wenn 26" zu groß wird, ich hätte noch einen günstigen 24" LRS ....


----------



## Bullbaer (20. Oktober 2017)

TOP


----------



## nervenklau (21. Oktober 2017)

Hi, hier ist mein Battery habe genau das gleiche für meine Söhne  aufgespart mein Rad ist aber schon länger Fertig, bzw. ich habe es bis letztes Jahr noch selber gefahren!







Hier noch ein älteres Bild.


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. Oktober 2017)

nervenklau schrieb:


> Hi, hier ist mein Battery habe genau das gleiche für meine Söhne  aufgespart mein Rad ist aber schon länger Fertig, bzw. ich habe es bis letztes Jahr noch selber gefahren!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 656148
> 
> ...


 Hi Nervenklau,

Na das sieht ja Klasse aus!! 
Was sind das für Laufräder bzw. Felgen und was wiegt das Rad komplett wie es da steht?
Das ist doch jetzt der "Kinder-" Aufbau, oder noch deiner?


----------



## nervenklau (24. Oktober 2017)

Hi, es ist mit 26" Räder  Downhillfelgen aufgebaut (eigentlich viel zu massiv und schwer) und ne alte shimano xt 3x9 Schaltung mit dreifach Dreist Kettenführung extra Zugverlegung für Umwerfer. Fox tallas Gabel und Marzocchi Dämpfer kann man sperren dann ist es wie ein hardtail. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 17 Kg.  Ich habe es eigentlich zu Fett aufgebaut man könnte locker 2-3 Kg Sparen.



 



Ist fahrbereit für Jeden, ob Kind oder Papa!!!!!
Meine Kinder Fahren noch 24".


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. November 2017)

Hi Nervernklau,

wieviel Federweg (und EBH) hat deine verbaute Gabel?
-> Der Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus.... 

Ich möchte eine Votec GS5 Airjust verbauen.
Die kann ich stufenlos (bis auf 0mm) absenken, um so die Höhe der Front beeinflussen zu können.

Diese hier - da ist auch das Gewicht ok (1900 gr) bei bis 140mm und Luftfeder für die Anpassung ans Gewicht.




Ein Probestecken mit der Schwestergabel GS4 Classic sah ganz vielversprechend aus:





Der Steuersatz ist mittlerweile angekommen - aber jetzt denke ich ernsthaft über einen Angleset Steuersatz nach, der den Lenkwinkel etwas verflacht.

- Gibt es sowas?
Reduziersteuersatz von durchgängig 1,5" auf 1 1/8" mit Angleset 

Wer kann helfen?

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2017)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> ####
> 
> - Gibt es sowas?
> Reduziersteuersatz von durchgängig 1,5" auf 1 1/8" mit Angleset
> ...



https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/slackerizer-angle-headset.htm

Fahre ich selbst, gute Qualität!


----------



## nervenklau (2. November 2017)

Hi, hier sind die original Herstellerangaben:
*Frame Spec + Key Features:*

CNC’d One-piece BB/pivot assembly, frame parts and swingarm linkage components


Continuous Cable routing


Sealed cartridge bearings throughout


Detachable dropouts for 12mm thru-axle or 135mm QR.


Weight (based on Rock Shox Monarch 2.1 shock, seat clamp and QR dropouts) = 9.90 lbs

Top Tube (effective):20.2″ | 51.5cm

Ratio: 2.5:1

Stroke: 2″ | 50mm

Wheel base: 41.7″ | 106cm

E-E: 7.5 ” | 19cm

Bottom Bracket: 13.7″ | 34.8cm

Chain Stay Length: 15.9″ | 40.5cm

Seat Tube length: 14.5″ | 437cm

Seat Tube Angle: 74					 

Head Tube angle + ht: 68.5 | 4.3 ” | 11cm			 --------------------- Leitwinkel  Hier

BB Shell: 73mm

Seatpost: 31.6mm | 34.9 clamp

Front Derailleur: NA

Headset: 1.5″

Rear Travel:5″ | 135mm QR | 12mm Thru.

Fork Travel:125-160mm


Ich habe ein Sixpack Reduziersteuersatz verwendet da der Fox Tallas  nur 1 1/8 Zoll hat. Federweg ist verstellbar beim Fox 100/130/160mm.

Was halt ungewöhnlich ist halt der kurze Radstand, aber eigentlich ideal für kleinwüchsige Mtbler oder Kinder.
Battery ist eigentlich ein mini Downhilli.

Leitwinkel war für mich ok, ich bin 1,76m Groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (5. November 2017)

Wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen:

Der Steuersatz von FSA 1,5" durchgehend auf 1 1/8" wurde eingepresst:







Um das Rad für meinen "Montageständer" vorzubereiten musste natürlich ein Sattel dran.
Dazu fix eine Stütze von Tune aus dem Fundus montiert:




Dann kam die Gabel rein:
Damit ich das Steuerrohr nicht vorschnell kürze, weil die Gabel erst den Kids-Test bestehen muss, wurde eine Spacerlösung verbaut.
Sieht ganz schick aus mit den Syntace-Spacern, oder? 




Die Totale mit Gabel:





Tädäääää: 



Steht ganz gut da! 


Hier ein paar hübsche Details:
Sattelstütze & Sattel




Der fette Tretlagerbereich:




Weiter geht es mit der Montage des Tretlagers. 
Da gibt es eine alte, weil 170mm kurze Deore Kurbel mit Einfach-RaceFace Kettenblatt und passender Kettenführung

Wenn ebay gleich klappt dann sind die Laufräder nur Platzhalter 

Bei der Schaltung hinten bin ich mir absolut unsicher:
- 9-fach - 11-36 (reicht das um auch mal ein Stückchen hoch zu kurbeln? - Soll ja kein Tourenbike sein...)
- 11-fach - 11-46 (das wäre die volle Bandbreite wie am MountainCycle; dazu fehlt aber Kasette und passendes Schaltwerk)

Was meint ihr? 

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt ein Problem mit der Kurbel: wenn ich die vorhandene Kurbel verbauen will mit dem breitesten 4-Kant-Tretlager von Shimano, dann schlägt die Kurbel am Rahmen an - zu schmal! 

Kurbel: 




Tretlager:
Shimano 4-Kant - Achse: 127mm - die längste!? 




Nach oben zum Hinterbau schlägt die Kurbel auf min. 2-3mm auf jeder Seite an!




@nervenklau wie breit ist die Achse deiner XT-Kurbel?

Need help...


----------



## KIV (12. November 2017)

Nach nem passenden Lager (Welle) kannst Du vllt mal im Klassik-Forum fragen.
Dieses hier wird Dich mit 4mm mehr Länge wohl auch nicht retten, und 68mm Gehäusebreite passt vermutlich auch nicht..?!
http://www.custom-junkies.com/neco-b920al-bsa-patronen-innenlager-vierkant


----------



## nervenklau (16. November 2017)

Hallo, sorry dass ich mich so spät melde, habe 3 fach XT Kurbel 73mm BSA Hollotech Innenlager verbaut, komme auf 50 Kettenlinie, auf der rechten seite habe ich statt der Abstandscheibe (spacer) die Dreist Kettenführung verbaut. Auf der linken seite habe ich nichts, aber ich habe 
zwischen Lager und Kurbel aussen eine kleine weiße Gummischeibe verbaut, weil die Kurbel bei mir auch Berührung hatte.

Siehe Foto von unten vorherige Post, man kann es noch erkennen!

Die Kurbel die du da hast, kannst du warscheinlich nicht verbauen. Du mußt unbedingt auf die Kettenlinie achten!!!!


Ich würde zu einem anderen Innenlager raten, also kein Vierkantlager, das wird so nicht gehen.

Ich mußte zuerst auch nachdenken wie ich das damals gemacht habe, da ich das Rad schon seit ein paar Jährchen fertig habe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Grüße Nervenklau


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal ein anderes Innenlager montiert.

Aber jetzt fehlt mir die korrekte Länge der Achse:

Bei einer Länge von ca. 9,6cm Breite Tretlager + außenliegende Achsschalen - wie breit muss die Achse sein?

- Wo finde ich eine passende Kurbel mit so einer Angabe?

Die Herstellerangaben sind immer "68/73mm" - aber nicht bei allen sehe ich sowas wie Spacer für die 68er Breite, die man bei der 73er Montage weglassen kann.

Passt das immer beides?





Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Link von euch?

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## 6ix-pack (17. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

dank des User @shiba habe ich auch jetzt das Thema Innenlager- und Achsbreite verstanden! 
-> ist alles gleich / ausgleichbar durch Nutzung von Spacern: Neumodisches Zeugs 

Es geht mit Teilen weiter:

Laufräder gab es in der Bucht:
unboxing (ohne Video - sind hier ja nicht in der Apple-Fangruppe )




Auf der Waage:
Hinten



Vorne




Reifen:
(bin mir bei den Skinwalls noch nicht sicher - außerdem sind die mittlerweile so selten (abgesehen von neuen NobbyNics), die sollten vielleicht doch nicht am Kidsbike runter gerubbelt werden... 




Bremsscheiben:
im Hope-Style, aber aus China für nen 10er: 180/160mm




Und hier zusammengesteckt: 




Vorne




Hinten




- Was meint ihr - Skinwalls lassen oder lieber schwarze Reifen? 

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (17. November 2017)

Das geht gar nicht! Eindeutig schwarz.


----------



## joglo (19. November 2017)

unbedingt schwarz, und mir dann die Canis verkaufen ;-)
ach der LRS ist ja auch verdammt häßlich , was ist das, erinnert vorallem bei der Speichenbefestigung an den Naben an die Shimano LR (575, 765 oder 965) mit den wenigen Speichen und was willst Du dafür haben, würde den auch nehmen um Dich davon zu erlösen...


----------



## joglo (19. November 2017)

aber in Ernst, bei Deinem all-black Aufbau gefallen sogar mir die Skinwalls nicht


----------



## MrHyde (20. November 2017)

Ich finde die Skinwalls mit einem komplett schwarzen Bike absolut hammermäßig... Die 2018er Scott Genius ultimate haben denselben Look.


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

die *Reifenfrage* hat mich ja nicht mehr losgelassen:

Also hier die Version *in schwarz*:





Schwarz rauf - Skinwall runter:




*Lenker:*
Dazu noch eine gerade Turnstange (mit Kindermaßen): der XC-Flatbar - 180 gr - 16,-: da kannste nicht meckern! 
wird hier gerade von seinen hässlichen Decals befreit:



Der ursprüngliche Riser muss erstmal bis nach dem nächsten Wachstumsschub weichen - der Flatbar kommt einfach tiefer und sieht sehr stimmig aus!

Daneben ist der 9-fach Schalthebel aus dem Bikemarkt schon zu sehen.

So sieht es fertig aus:





Danach kamen die *Schaltzughüllen* dran:
weiß oder schwarz?




schwarz - hier sieht man fast nix - so schlicht ist es dann auch geworden:




Nach der Schaltzughülle wurden Shifter und *Kette* verbaut:




Ich liebe die Details des Rahmens:




So - fast fertig:
hier der Vergleich* jetziges gegen neues Rad*:



Vor allem wichtig: die Überstandshöhe ist nur minimal gewachsen! 

*Durch für heute - Ergebnis:*



PS: das alte Spannbettlaken schützt im Keller vor neugierigen Blicken kleiner Jungs! 
Hier darf nur das Christkind mitlesen...


----------



## KIV (6. Dezember 2017)

Mit schwarzen Reifen isses sehr viel schöner, finde ich. Echt ein cooles Bike, der Fahrer wird sich auf jeden Fall derbe freuen!
Aber sind die Hänsel-Reifen nicht auch recht schwer? Fürs Kinderrad finde ich Racing Ralph echt gut, für meinen recht moderaten Fahrstil ebenfalls voll okay. Der Doppelpack von bike-components ist auch echt bezahlbar.

Die große Schaltzug-Schlaufe bekämst Du mit nem Avid Rollamajic (?) effektiv bekämpft. Btw: Den weißen Zug hätte ich chic gefunden, schwarz ist aber auch super.

Edith macht sich übrigens etwas Sorgen wegen der zwei Flaschen auf der Werkbank. Nicht dass Du da mal was verwechselst, Bier darf man nicht zu Reinigungszwecken missbrauchen!!!


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Onza s gibt es auch in schwarz.......


----------



## 6ix-pack (14. Dezember 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Mit schwarzen Reifen isses sehr viel schöner, finde ich. Echt ein cooles Bike, der Fahrer wird sich auf jeden Fall derbe freuen!
> Aber sind die Hänsel-Reifen nicht auch recht schwer? Fürs Kinderrad finde ich Racing Ralph echt gut, für meinen recht moderaten Fahrstil ebenfalls voll okay. Der Doppelpack von bike-components ist auch echt bezahlbar.
> 
> Die große Schaltzug-Schlaufe bekämst Du mit nem Avid Rollamajic (?) effektiv bekämpft. Btw: Den weißen Zug hätte ich chic gefunden, schwarz ist aber auch super.
> ...



Schwarze Reifen -> 
Die Schaltzugschlaufe wird erstmal bleiben - wie an allen meinen Youngtimern (ich kenne das garnicht anders) 
Bezüglich der Flaschen: Bier reinigt den Magen - gibt es das?  



spicy-doc schrieb:


> Die Onza s gibt es auch in schwarz.......


Auf die Reifen bin ich nicht festgelegt. Fahre wirklich fast alle Marken (aus unterschiedlichen Epochen der Bikegeschichte)


--> Das letzte größere Problem war der sehr starke Schräglauf der Kette im 1. Gang.

Leider nicht zu ändern, da sämtliche anderen Kurbeln im Haus nicht am breiten Hinterbau schleiffrei hergekommen werden. Baut ganz schön breit an den Kettenstreben!

Mit der Kettenführung nur unten war beim Rückwärtstreten im 1. Gang die Kette vorne sofort nach innen aufs Tretlager gefallen. Zum Teil sogar beim Treten vorwärts im 1. Gang.

Also was tun? 

- Eine Kettenführung oben muss her.

Leider war keine passende da. Also Bikemarkt und die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Shops durchsucht:

Eine *e-thirteen LS1+* sollte es werden. Günstig & recht leicht. 



Entgegen ner Carbocage zum Beispiel 

Der alte Besitzer des Rahmens hatte noch einen ISCG Adapter beigelegt - der musste jetzt zum Einsatz kommen:




So sieht das Ganze dann fertig aus: 








Nebenbei wurden noch die Züge klapper- und möglichst scheuerfrei verlegt. 

Jetzt steht noch der hintere Bremsadapter aus, der war leider für ne 180er Scheibe und somit für die 160er zu groß.
Dann kann das Christkind das Bike abholen!  

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## KIV (14. Dezember 2017)

Hier nochmal das Anti-Wäscheleine-Teil, 100% Youngtimer-Period-Correct  https://www.mtb-kult.de/de/schaltun...mlenkrolle-rot-neu-in-originalverpackung.html


----------



## 6ix-pack (25. Dezember 2017)

Das Christkind war da:






Dieses Jahr mal umgedreht: 
- Kind bekommt bike
- Papa bekommt Lego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Dezember 2017)

Hier also das Endergebnis unter Weihnachtsbaum beim glücklichen, neuen Besitzer:































Ich hoffe, das fertige Battery gefällt euch so gut wie mir.

Bestimmt wird noch das eine oder andere Teil getauscht wenn die Saison beginnt und die Testfahrten abgeschlossen sind.

Jetzt heißt es für mich: "Abschied nehmen" vom fast wie neu ausschauenden Rad, was mit Herzblut aufgebaut wurde.
(nach der Saison wird der Zustand bestimmt nicht mehr so fotogen sein...  --> aber es ist ja zum fahren & Spaß haben da!)

Also - lass krachen Sohnemann!


----------



## kc85 (31. Dezember 2017)

Technisch sicher super - aber optisch finde ich das Teil reichlich ... äh ... gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen. Also alles richtig gemacht. 

kc85


----------



## KIV (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich finds cool und super-individuell.
(Nur die magere Kettenspannung vom ollen Schaltwerk wird im Bikepark wohl etwas nerven, denke ich.)


----------



## nervenklau (1. Januar 2018)

Glückwusch gefällt mir auch, wünsche alles gute im neuen Jahr!

Grüße an alle Battery Fans!

Nervenklau


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Februar 2018)

Was ein Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. Juni 2018)

Mittlerweile wurde das Rad schon einige Male von seinem Piloten ausgeführt im Winterberger Bikepark:





Was soll ich sagen? -> Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, sind wir jetzt jedes Wochenende da oben! 

Alles was ein bike-Papa sich nur wünschen kann!


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. Oktober 2020)

*Update Mountain Cycle Battery 2020:*

Nachdem die Gabel nach 2 Saisons Bikeparks fast das Leben ausgehaucht hat, war ein Umbau fällig, der das Rad mehr an das gestiegene Gewicht des Fahrers anpasst:
von ca. 25 kg auf kurz unter 40 kg...
Damit stiegen auch die Belastungen ordentlich.

Was wurde getauscht:

Votec GS5 Luftgabel (leicht) - gegen Fox 36 Float Talas 160/140mm (schwer & haltbar)
Laufräder Crank Brothers Iodine 2 (leicht) - gegen Spinergy Fall Line DH mit Vectran Speichen (schwer & haltbar)
Votec Vorbau + Lenker XC noName (leicht) - gegen Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau und Bontrager Lowriser (schwer & haltbar)
Bremsscheiben 180vo/160hi - gegen 203vo/180hi








Erstes Wochenende der Probefahrten im Juni in Winterberg:



"Hey Papa, wo bleibst du mit den Liftkarten?"




Warmfahren im Übungsparcours

Damit wurde in diesem Jahr nach unzähligen Fahrten der "Flowcountry" und der Lieblingsstrecke "Freeride" in Winterberg auch erstmalig die DH-Strecke gefahren.
...Jetzt gibt es für Papa keine Ausreden mehr - da muss ich jetzt hinterher!


----------

